# Traumatic arrest survives to ROSC and discharge



## daedalus (Jun 15, 2009)

I know a lot of us have grown very skeptical over working prehospital cardiac arrest secondary to blunt trauma. We have all seen the less than 2% survival rates. 

My teacher had a save the other day. Lady hits a lamp post at very high speeds and fellow motorist calls 911 (early detection), and is found by PD to be pulseless and apneic. Police start CPR immediately (early BLS). Paramedics (my teacher and partner) arrive and actually find a shockable rhythm (early defib and advanced care). Patient is transported to the trauma center and arrest is determined to be caused my accident and not medical etiology. Patient regains consciousness and walks (is wheeled out) of hospital with no neuro deficits. 

Is this exceedingly rare in your experiences? I was amazed and inspired. Someone was looking out for this lady. Side note, the patient was the mother of another crew member on my teacher's particular ambulance service.


----------



## downunderwunda (Jun 15, 2009)

You may find this amazing, but from experience, most educators have had miraculous save including those from blunt force trauma. They are less than 1%, usually not that severe in the trauma area.

Before we go on, think about why a person arrests from blunt force trauma. Use your education to work out what multi system failure occurs, even with early, effective CPR.

To avoid being criticized, you will always try, unless they have obvious injuries that are incompatable with life. But all the while, you know it will be unlikley


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Some days the stars align.


----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well its good to know that some have the luck of it working just right for them unfort. It doesnt work for us all no matter how hard we try but its good to know it can happen.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jun 17, 2009)

Kinda unbelievable, actually!

How are they sure the arrest was from the accident?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 17, 2009)

Get a box, write it down, save it. Then from now on, do the same for every one you really know of. Then in five years, see how many you have.....

R/r 911


----------

